# Scar stuff vintage lp records download!



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

Perhaps it's the Haunted House Music Company's "Haunted House."

Here's a link from the Mostly Ghostly Music Sharing Blog

I'm not sure if the download links are active or not; my computer is backing up to Carbonite (week 2), so I'm too slow to find out.


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

You could also try: http://mrfink.com/scarstuff/?p=26


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

georgekillian said:


> You could also try: http://mrfink.com/scarstuff/?p=26


Just curious to know if this was the record you were looking for or not...


----------

